# mal enfocado



## loquita85

Buonasera, per piacere mi date un consiglio per tradurre "reformular demandas mal enfocadas"? Io direi "riformulare domande poco mirate": potrebbe andare? Graziole


----------



## ursu-lab

loquita85 said:


> Buonasera, per piacere mi date un consiglio per tradurre "reformular demandas mal enfocadas"? Io direi "riformulare domande poco mirate": potrebbe andare? Graziole



Letteralmente sarebbe "riformulare domande mal poste". Pregole


----------



## loquita85

Hihihihi GRAZIE ! Sei una grande..  (hihihhi ..to be continued )


----------



## 0scar

¿Y el contexto?
Desde ya "demanda mal enfocada" es muy raro.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> ¿Y el contexto?
> Desde ya "demanda mal enfocada" es muy raro.


Perché è strana? Vuol dire che è una domanda non chiara, impostata male, che non specifica bene l'obiettivo o tralascia qualche punto.

Io ho capito che si riferisce a una domanda nel senso di richiesta.


----------



## Neuromante

È una richista, in fatti. In spagnolo non si usa quasi "demanda" col senso di "domanda" Penso forse a Messico, e poco più. Colombia magari?

Ma non sono sicuro che sia: "Mal poste", anche se sono da accordo con la spiegazione da Ursula justo qua sopra.

Un altra essempio, che forse rende meglio la idea generale sarebbe "Un problema *mal enfocado"* Qua non si puo tradurre como "mal posto"


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> Un altra essempio, che forse rende meglio la idea generale sarebbe "Un problema *mal enfocado"* Qua non si puo tradurre como "mal posto"



Sì, con un "problema" è meglio il verbo "*impostare*" -> impostato male. A volte potrebbe essere anche "inquadrare" e così via, dipende dal contesto.
Il "mal" davanti funziona con "posto" e con la "domanda". Non c'è una spiegazione logica, sono quelle parole che si mettono insieme così, automaticamente e per abitudine.


----------



## 0scar

Demandas en el 99% de los  casos significa peticiones, y hay infinito tipo de peticiones.
Esto de "riformulare domande mal poste" normalmente es "reformular preguntas mal hechas".
Saber el contexto es inevitable en este caso.


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche in italiano "domanda" vuol dire "richesta": domanda d'assunzione, domanda in carta bollata, ecc.
Non so a cosa si riferisca, ma se dice "mal enfocada" dev'essere sicuramente qualcosa di discorsivo, non un modulo con delle caselle in cui mettere una X.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> È una richiesta, infatti. In spagnolo non si usa quasi "demanda" col senso di "domanda" Penso forse in Messico, e poco più. Colombia magari?
> 
> Ma non sono sicuro che sia: "Mal poste", anche se sono d'accordo con la spiegazione da Ursula giusto qua sopra.
> 
> Un altro esempio, che forse rende meglio l'idea generale sarebbe "Un problema *mal enfocado"* Qua non si puo tradurre come "mal posto"


 
Las fotografías son mal enfocadas; las demandas, mal puestas


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Las fotografías son mal enfocadas; las demandas, mal puestas



No estoy de acuerdo, y mira que hablo español. Aquí se está hablando de "demandas" entendido como *"solicitud/richiesta"* ya se había dejado bien claro hace mucho. Y no se habla de presentarlas, si no de *"plantearlas"* Salirse del tema que se está tratando sólo servirá para confundir (Otra vez) un hilo, metiendo cosas que no vienen a cuento con la excusa de que se parece una palabra o de descontextualizar una palabra
Pero bueno, en todo caso es algo que no he puesto yo sino el autor de la frase y que todos antes que yo han dado por válido en este hilo. No veo un motivo lógico para citarme a mi, que de hecho ni siquiera he puesto lo que (no) me estás corrigiendo, tenías gente de sobra a la que citar.




gatogab said:


> Las fotografías están mal enfocadas; las demandas, mal puestas


Una corrección. Salvo que te refirieras a sacarle una foto desenfocada a una foto enfocada, claro (Lo digo por lo del contexto)




La frase dice simplemente que las peticiones mal hechas (Mal formuladas/expresadas/explicadas) se vuelven a hacer (Formular/expresar/explicar), pero está vez de forma más clara. No hace falta más contexto del que haría falta para algo del tipo "saltar un muro alto", es sólo lo que es. El contexto está implícito.


----------



## loquita85

Buongiorno ragazzi, boniii, state buoni.  Mi sento un pò in colpa, questa discussione è nata perchè io non ho specificato il contesto.  (A dire il vero non pensavo fosse così necessario, perchè anch'io pensavo fosse una "collocazione nominale", se così si chiama.   Come quando si dice "strettamente confindenziale"). Comunque, vedo di  rimediare al mio errore: il testo parlava della collaborazione del  mediatore interculturale con gli operatori professionali. che non deve implicare la traduzione. Per spiegare questo, il testo prende come  esempio una situazione in cui _una trabajadora social encarga el mediador de la __traducción de una guía_: e_l mediator no es un traductor, aunque tenga capacidad para ello.__  Con frecuencia, los profesionales hacen demandas que no corresponden al  mediador, alegando que él colabora con el servicio en "todo lo referente  a la población inmigrada". Así, se recurre a él como informador,  mensajero, traductor, etc. Más allá de los intereses y obligaciones  laborales de cada persona, cuando se tiene una conciencia clara de los  límites del propio rol profesional, el / la mediador / a intercultural  es capaz de reformular las demandas mal enfocadas y ajustarlas a las  múltiples posibilidades que éste ofrece. En este caso podría entenderse  ampliamente la traducción de la guía como una acción mediadora entre el  colectivo de personas inmigradas y los servicios sociales de la ciudad.  Sin embargo, cuando pensamos en las funciones de la figura mediadora  intercultural, vemos que no está entre ellas sustituir a su colectivo en  acciones que podría realizar algún grupo o asociación. Dinamizar y  canalizar la participación del propio colectivo en proyectos de atención  a la población inmigrada promovidos por las instituciones, sí es una de  sus funciones. Proponiendo la colaboración de alguna asociación o grupo  en el proyecto de traducción de la guía, dinamiza la colaboración entre  servicio sociales y comunidad._
Propongo di svincolarsi dal problema con "riformula quanto gli viene chiesto/richiesto"


----------



## 0scar

En este caso debería haber dicho "_reencausar _las demandas", quedaría más claro que con_ reformular, _aunque _reencausar _no está en el DRAE, pero significa _redirigir _o _reencaminar_, que tampoco están en el DRAE.

"Demandas mal enfocadas" ya lo dice el contexto, son peticiones que no corresponden, _mal dirigidas_,  planteadas a la persona equivocada.


----------



## Neuromante

Replantear peticiones/solicitudes mal enfocadas.


Lo de "reencausar" jamás lo he oído, por cierto.


----------



## 0scar

0scar said:


> En este caso debería haber dicho "_reencauzar _las demandas.


 
Me corrijo, es _reencauzar_ (de cauce y no de causa). 
Pero tampoco está en el DRAE, y falta también _reencarrilar_, aunque todas se usan en la vida real.


----------



## gatogab

> Originally Posted by *gatogab*
> Las fotografías están mal enfocadas; las demandas, mal puestas


No _*son*_, sino *"están"*
Gracias.


----------



## annapo

Io lo tradurrei come: 
*riformulare richieste inappropriate/improprie*
se vuoi sottolineare questo utilizzo del mediatore in ambiti non perfettamente attinenti al suo ruolo,

Altra alternativa potrebbe essere: *riformulare richieste illegittime*, ovvero che non trovano fondamento in quelle _obligaciones laborales_ che menziona il testo.


----------



## loquita85

annapo said:


> Io lo tradurrei come:
> *riformulare richieste inappropriate/improprie*
> se vuoi sottolineare questo utilizzo del mediatore in ambiti non perfettamente attinenti al suo ruolo,
> 
> Altra alternativa potrebbe essere: *riformulare richieste illegittime*, ovvero che non trovano fondamento in quelle _obligaciones laborales_ che menziona il testo.



Ciao annapo, potrebbero essere una soluzione  molte grazie!


----------

